# daylight saving time



## tagalogstudent

My Filipina fiance speaks English, but not fluently.

How can I explain daylight saving time to her, and how I used to be 14 time zones ahead of her, but now I'm only 13, without confusing her?

Can someone give me a Tagalog paragraph to explain DST?


----------



## Josa

Tell her: ang daylight saving time ay pag aadjust ng oras para mas mapahaba ang mga araw. ginagawa ito para mas maraming magawa sa araw at makatipid ng enerhiya.

Basically, I was saying that dst is adjusting the time so that the days are longer. This is done so that more things get accomplished during the day and to save energy.


----------



## epistolario

If you're going to explain DST to her, I suggest that you use Taglish which is used in familiar conversations: 

Nung DST pa ang sinusunod namin dito (sa US), 14 hours ang diperensya (difference) natin. Ngayong tapos na ang DST, 13 hours na lang. 

You can also recommend that she go to this site to convert the time difference: 

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html


----------



## niernier

I don't know DST but after reading both sentences, I think I now understand what it means. You can merge both Josa and ffrancis' suggestions, to explain it even better.

"Ang daylight saving time ay pag-aadjust ng oras para mas mapahaba ang  mga araw. Ginagawa ito para mas maraming magawa sa araw at upang makatipid ng  enerhiya. Nung DST pa ang sinusunod namin (dito sa US), 14 hours ang diperensya natin. Ngayong tapos na ang DST, 13 hours na lang."


----------



## amoy_ube

We also had DST during cory's time, the time when we used to have lots of brown-outs, I don't know if your fiance is aware of this. When I was in elementary we had to go to school at 8:00AM which is really 7AM without DST, this basically means that DST didn't pan out because even though time was adjusted we still followed the old schedules. lol!


----------

